# Templates - table v. plunge routers



## charleyb (May 25, 2009)

After seeing some impressive examples (such as Tom O'Donnell's template guides introduction), I'm interested in creating some of my own templates.

I'm trying to understand the use of templates (or template guides) with a table router versus their use with a plunge router. How do you decide whether to make a template for a hand-held or table-mounted router?

For example, it seems like template bushings and non-straight templates are better used with a plunge router. In contrast, straight routing or routing-on-wood-edge might be better on a router table with a fence, possibly using stops. Is this right?

My new router table (with Incra setup) will be delivered this week, and I'd *prefer* to create templates for the router table. (I assume it will take some time for me to get familiar with it, and to learn how to effectively create these templates.) However, if my template requires "curved" routing inside the piece (e.g., not on the wood edge), is that a sign that it's better to create templates for a plunge router?

For example, would all "sign" routing (not on the wood edge) be done with a plunge router, rather than with a table-mounted router? (How would you create a template like that for a table-mounted router?)

Are there threads or articles that contrast router template construction for hand-held versus table-mounted routers, or for the different kinds of templates that may be created (including when to use each)?


----------



## charleyb (May 25, 2009)

Ooops, should probably have posted in "Guide Bushings and Templates" ... how can I move this thread?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

There you go... I moved it for you Charley.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome, Charley! For table mounted template routing you may want to check out an overhead pin routing attachment. I recently purchased one from MLCS, but haven't had time to install and use it yet. If you are interested you can check it out and watch a video HERE. It is on sale right now for $48.95, regularly $99.95.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Charley

I will agree with George the MLCS pin router works great but I also like the plunge router setup they both have a place in the work shop..  the best of both worlds on the router table 

But I will say it's hard to do a exact "copy" of a pattern /template with the plunge router unlike the pin router..but it's a easy copy on the router table with a trim bit...but the recess/pocket hole is hard on the router table.

=========


----------



## Doak (Mar 20, 2009)

curiousgeorge said:


> Welcome, Charley! For table mounted template routing you may want to check out an overhead pin routing attachment. I recently purchased one from MLCS, but haven't had time to install and use it yet. If you are interested you can check it out and watch a video HERE. It is on sale right now for $48.95, regularly $99.95.


Thanks George for the video I am always interested in learning new techniques. The method of using the template guides and holding the material secure in a jig holder is the method I would use even though I have set up my router in the overhead position but not as a pin router. When I first saw the pin router in use in a fellow cabinetmakers shop I must confess I was not impressed (the router was above and the pin below the bench) but this seems a neat method of producing a shape.

Using the method I have produced the whole frame can be removed with edge treatment completed as well. It also introduces you to a greater variety of cutters.

Thanks once more


----------

